# Personal safety



## Stang1 (Dec 6, 2017)

I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


I bite them.


----------



## Stang1 (Dec 6, 2017)

LOL, how do they taste?


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

If someone makes me feel any kind of way, I work it into conversation that I was in the Army. Tends to put guys on their best behavior, cause they figure a female who was in the Army is not someone to mess with. They tend to get super respectful once they know... I don't think its that big a deal, but hey, it works so I use it to my advantage.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> If someone makes me feel any kind of way, I work it into conversation that I was in the Army. Tends to put guys on their best behavior, cause they figure a female who was in the Army is not someone to mess with. They tend to get super respectful once they know... I don't think its that big a deal, but hey, it works so I use it to my advantage.


You're a female?

This changes everything


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I bite them.


Lmao. Maybe I was wrong in putting you in second place.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Lmao. Maybe I was wrong in putting you in second place.


I started the funny movement


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're a female?
> 
> This changes everything


OMG...thinking we may have...

Another Damsel...?

where's SadUber...???

Rakos


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

auto adding pool is a nightmare, so many dangerous pax with low ratings get auto added im so sick of it


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're a female?
> 
> This changes everything


Thats what my avatar symbol says that UP gave me..if its on the internet it must be true, so I guess I am!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cndragon said:


> Thats what my avatar symbol says that UP gave me..if its on the internet it must be true, so I guess I am!


Let's see...were you in during...

Don't ask... don't tell....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> auto adding pool is a nightmare, so many dangerous pax with low ratings get auto added im so sick of it


I avoid accepting pool pings on Uber.. Pretty new to Lyft and today I found out a cute lil thing that they do. Unlike with Uber where if you're on an X ride, it will ask you to accept / deny a new ride..Lyft just goes ahead and puts new ride into your queue without asking if you want it. The new ride it gave me was Line, and I kept getting Line rides..which in and of itself would be okay since unlike Uber Pool, the Line rides are the same about as Lyft rides. However, if I had a choice I wouldnt have taken it cause I wanted to stay in the area I was in..and those Pool/LIne rides ALWAYS take me out into the middle of nowhere. I ended up in another *county* about 2 hours from home and way out of the surge zone I wanted to be in.

Not a happy camper.



Rakos said:


> Let's see...were you in during...
> 
> Don't ask... don't tell....8>)
> 
> ...


Actually I was...President Clinton was my boss at one time


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cndragon said:


> I avoid accepting pool pings on Uber.. Pretty new to Lyft and today I found out a cute lil thing that they do. Unlike with Uber where if you're on an X ride, it will ask you to accept / deny a new ride..Lyft just goes ahead and puts new ride into your queue without asking if you want it. The new ride it gave me was Line, and I kept getting Line rides..which in and of itself would be okay since unlike Uber Pool, the Line rides are the same about as Lyft rides. However, if I had a choice I wouldnt have taken it cause I wanted to stay in the area I was in..and those Pool/LIne rides ALWAYS take me out into the middle of nowhere. I ended up in another *county* about 2 hours from home and way out of the surge zone I wanted to be in.
> 
> Not a happy camper.
> 
> Actually I was...President Clinton was my boss at one time


Boy could he play the saxophone...8>)

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


I divert the intent.
Which ive not had anyone intent on harming me really while driving uber.
But some send signals which put me on alert.

If youve seen enough trouble.
You can often recognize the signs
And
With the intoxicated
You can reshape the idea before it fully forms.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I divert the intent.
> Which ive not had anyone intent on harming me really while driving uber.
> But some send signals which put me on alert.
> 
> ...







Intriguing.

So you covered the strategy.

Could you give us some specific tactics and an example.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The


Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Intriguing.
> 
> So you covered the strategy.
> 
> Could you give us some specific tactics and an example.


spookiest one wore a suit.
All upset because Merle Haggard had died that day. Wanted a bar at 1 am in the French Quarter that would have Merle Haggard music.
He acted as if i had somehow personally hastened Merle Haggards demise.
I dropped him at a club on Frenchman street with live band playing god knows what.
Telling him they would likely hook him up.
Far as i know no bars had Merle Haggard anymore in downtown New Orleans.
And a 50 mile ride would have yielded the kind of bar he sought but would have been closed by that time.

Now if he wanted German Goth Industrial death thrash metal . . . . i knew just the place.
Jazz . . . a dozen options
Blues . . . every other bar.

He was about 20 years too late to hear Merle Haggard music around Bourbon street.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The
> 
> spookiest one wore a suit.
> All upset because Merle Haggard had died that day. Wanted a bar at 1 am in the French Quarter that would have Merle Haggard music.
> ...


Murderer!!!

(But for the sake of the actual conversation, a dashcam and a mag lite goes a long way)


----------



## Stang1 (Dec 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The
> 
> spookiest one wore a suit.
> All upset because Merle Haggard had died that day. Wanted a bar at 1 am in the French Quarter that would have Merle Haggard music.
> ...


Lordie

The dash cam pointed rearward and the mag light sounds intriguing. Thanks everyone. I try to stay away from places such as East Knoxville where there's a lot of gang banger activity.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Bear spray.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Wonder if Uber will pay my wife a $15 fee if I'm killed while on a trip? lol


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

RangerBella said:


> Wonder if Uber will pay my wife a $15 fee if I'm killed while on a trip? lol


Probably will get a reply saying thanks for reaching out, apologizing for the inconvenience and a promise not to match you with that rider again.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> Wonder if Uber will pay my wife a $15 fee if I'm killed while on a trip? lol


Sure, Uber's employee life insurance benefit.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Sure, Uber's employee life insurance benefit.


Oh ok.....good. So she would get the entire $25. Lol


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

A few tips:
1: If something goes south, try to exit your vehicle as quickly as possible. I have seen so many videos where the Uber driver is getting punched and he just tries to cover his head. GET OUT OF THE VEHICLE!!! This allows you to put distance between yourself and your attacker.
2: Use a weapon. If you don't have a firearm, use a knife, stick, zapper, pepper spray... anything you can get to quickly .Personally I like the collapsible baton.
3: If you decide to fight instead of flight, be ready to FIGHT. No threats, no posturing or yelling. Simply strike and strike with the intent to put the treat down quickly.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Stang1 said:


> LOL, how do they taste?


It's not about the taste really. It's more the delicious feeling of tearing flesh...



Southdiver said:


> A few tips:
> 1: If something goes south, try to exit your vehicle as quickly as possible. I have seen so many videos where the Uber driver is getting punched and he just tries to cover his head. GET OUT OF THE VEHICLE!!! This allows you to put distance between yourself and your attacker.
> 2: Use a weapon. If you don't have a firearm, use a knife, stick, zapper, pepper spray... anything you can get to quickly .Personally I like the collapsible baton.
> 3: If you decide to fight instead of flight, be ready to FIGHT. No threats, no posturing or yelling. Simply strike and strike with the intent to put the treat down quickly.


And if we want to be serious for a moment, THIS ^^^^^ is your answer.

Distance is your best friend.

And if you choose to fight (or don't have any choice), don't play. A friend of mine has a signature on all of his emails that says, _"If you find yourself in a fair fight, your strategy has failed."_ He's right.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I bite them.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> auto adding pool is a nightmare, so many dangerous pax with low ratings get auto added im so sick of it


There's is a way to accept pool and lines and not take on additional passengers. Do drivers still not know about this?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> There's is a way to accept pool and lines and not take on additional passengers. Do drivers still not know about this?


what if you want to accept pools just not low rated punks who have a 4.3 and you dont want to cancel?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


I'm 6'5" tall. I'll just break them.

Also, I have a dashcam.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The best way to avoid trouble is to not drive drunks. There's only been a couple times out of over 2,000 rides when I've ever felt unease and that's because I has some belligerent drunk guy in the back seat.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> what if you want to accept pools just not low rated punks who have a 4.3 and you dont want to cancel?


There's no option for that


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

Coachman said:


> The best way to avoid trouble is to not drive drunks. There's only been a couple times out of over 2,000 rides when I've ever felt unease and that's because I has some belligerent drunk guy in the back seat.


I never had a problem with the drunks. For me, it is always the 18 year olds who seem to think that numbers can help them.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


I have pepper spray, been thinking to add one of those tactical flashlights with crowned heads.

I also try to avoid picking up drunks by heading to the airport at night and only doing airport pickups.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I carry a heavy flashlight within easy reach, which doubles as a violent club.

Dashcam is prolly your best protection. If anyone asks tell them it automatically transmits to the cloud.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Since I ONLY drive during the day I keep myself out that kind of situation


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Lmao. Maybe I was wrong in putting you in second place.


How quickly they forget.

It's only because I have been around much lately...



Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves


I wear a condom when I drive.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I cannot admit or deny I may be carrying a firearm


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Dropking said:


> I carry a heavy flashlight within easy reach, which doubles as a violent club.


A flashlight never doubles as a club. A flashlight is for illumination of house numbers, street signs, etc. Period.

If you are viciously assaulted and *forced* to defend yourself...and you grab for something -- anything -- to use to defend yourself...and it just _happens_ to be that flashlight...and you just happen to bash someone's head in...the flashlight was always ONLY in your car to *help you see better at night*.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> A flashlight never doubles as a club. A flashlight is for illumination of house numbers, street signs, etc. Period.
> 
> If you are viciously assaulted and *forced* to defend yourself...and you grab for something -- anything -- to use to defend yourself...and it just _happens_ to be that flashlight...and you just happen to bash someone's head in...the flashlight was always ONLY in your car to *help you see better at night*.


I have a 24 inch steel breaker bar with a thick handle. It weighs ~4ish pounds, a pound or so of tjat is in the 4 inch handle. I keep a 18mm deep socket on it. It is in my car between the seat and center console just in case I need to change my tire. No other reason.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

JimKE said:


> A flashlight never doubles as a club. A flashlight is for illumination of house numbers, street signs, etc. Period.
> 
> If you are viciously assaulted and *forced* to defend yourself...and you grab for something -- anything -- to use to defend yourself...and it just _happens_ to be that flashlight...and you just happen to bash someone's head in...the flashlight was always ONLY in your car to *help you see better at night*.


Uhhhh okay dude .... whatever... but my flashlight is my weapon, since that is the question that was asked on this thread.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

Big pair of scissors. Like Chef scissors.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


I found out so long I'm not afraid of death or prison they usually go in search of easier targets.
I mean if they pull a gun just look at them like huh, and then say dude put that thing away before the cops show up and we both go to jail because I'm a convicted felon and if I'm anywhere near a weapon I can go back to prison, say that and then look like whatever, or if they say "give me all your money" say "what money?" and then just be cool, patient and understanding... Most of them are just hurting and scared and they want a quick fix, I can't help with that but I can be nice to them without accommodating their requests because... What are they going to do, shoot me? LOL!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm a woman and I don't carry any weapon because I fear it would be forced out of my hand and used against me. 
I believe your car is your best weapon. Unlike other advice I'm not getting out of my vehicle. I got this tip from law enforcement. Drive! Use your horn. Create attention to yourself and what's going on in your car if at all possible. But your best defence is being vigilant about who you pick up and not allowing anything to escalate in the first place. Never be argumentative. Be aware of exactly where you are. When you first feel uneasy get yourself to a well lit or populated area asap. Use your best judgement with the words you use. Unfortunately if someone stronger than you has premeditated intent on harming you they probably will. At least you'll die doing something you loved haha  That's a choice you make being a driver.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Dropking said:


> Uhhhh okay dude .... whatever... but my flashlight is my weapon, since that is the question that was asked on this thread.


It's a nuance thing. If you say a guy punched you, so you grabbed your "weapon" flashlight and clubbed him, you could get charged with aggravated assault or whatever your state's assault with a weapon law is called.

If you say you just grabbed whatever you had at hand and defended yourself, it's self defense. It's often not what you do, but how you explain it, that matters.



Uber Crack said:


> I'm a woman and I don't carry any weapon because I fear it would be forced out of my hand and used against me.


That's not a woman thing. That's a common-sense thing that men should also consider before they carry a gun...or any other weapon. Anything you carry, you'd better do as Southdriver suggested above -- be prepared to use it, and use it quickly and effectively.


> I believe your car is your best weapon. Unlike other advice I'm not getting out of my vehicle. I got this tip from law enforcement. Drive! Use your horn. Create attention to yourself and what's going on in your car if at all possible.


Depends on where you are. If you're in an area where there are police, that might work. But it might also get you dead.


> But your best defence is being vigilant about who you pick up and not allowing anything to escalate in the first place. Never be argumentative. Be aware of exactly where you are. When you first feel uneasy get yourself to a well lit or populated area asap. Use your best judgement with the words you use.


Agree.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

9mm in the middle console.... Better safe than sorry


----------



## Butch Cassidy (Nov 29, 2017)

... before there is a possible threat, I mention my 23 year USMC career... was a small arms weapons instructor and have listed on my 'page' that I was the 1995 USMC pistol champion. All true and no threats yet.....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> Thats what my avatar symbol says that UP gave me..if its on the internet it must be true, so I guess I am!





GruveRecords said:


> Big pair of scissors. Like Chef scissors.


What does the question mark mean? Are those for users who are still "questioning" their sexuality?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> What does the question mark mean? Are those for users who are still "questioning" their sexuality?


There are 57 different genders, personally I identify as an m1a1 Abrams


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Southdiver said:


> A few tips:
> 1: If something goes south, try to exit your vehicle as quickly as possible. I have seen so many videos where the Uber driver is getting punched and he just tries to cover his head. GET OUT OF THE VEHICLE!!! This allows you to put distance between yourself and your attacker.
> 2: Use a weapon. If you don't have a firearm, use a knife, stick, zapper, pepper spray... anything you can get to quickly .Personally I like the collapsible baton.
> 3: If you decide to fight instead of flight, be ready to FIGHT. No threats, no posturing or yelling. Simply strike and strike with the intent to put the treat down quickly.


I have thought about it. In your car you have your back to an assailant, so you have a position of great weakness. However, if you have multiple people in the car who may attack you, getting out of the car just makes you more easily surrounded, plus now the attackers may see themselves on neutral ground so be more likely to strike. So, the best is to be carrying, and as soon as things go south pull over immediately and get out of the car and get away from it while calling 911 to have the passenger removed. This way if they keep coming at you, you can have a strong legal defense that you tried to avoid confrontation.

I haven't had to eject anybody yet. Truth is violence against uber drivers is thankfully very rare. But at the least there is no reason not to have pepper spray at the ready.



JimKE said:


> A flashlight never doubles as a club. A flashlight is for illumination of house numbers, street signs, etc. Period.
> 
> If you are viciously assaulted and *forced* to defend yourself...and you grab for something -- anything -- to use to defend yourself...and it just _happens_ to be that flashlight...and you just happen to bash someone's head in...the flashlight was always ONLY in your car to *help you see better at night*.


This is a very important legal point. I carry a knife on me at all times and it is genuinely a utility knife. I use it regularly. If a cop ever asks me about it I'll tell them the same (and it compiles with state law on blade length, etc.). If, however, I told them I keep this very same knife for self-defense purposes, now it's a felony. Same blade, different answer. Yet another reason never to talk to police about things.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> There are 57 different genders, personally I identify as an m1a1 Abrams


What are the other 54 options?


----------



## Kelly Q (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm a cop, so if I ever feel uneasy (and I never had - had great pax so far), I'll mention it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...SB7oQFghUMBE&usg=AOvVaw3tpn2UMo_D7b4odX5_cszP


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


If I told you, I'd have to kill you



RangerBella said:


> Wonder if Uber will CHARGE my wife a $15 fee if I'm killed while on a trip? lol


changed it for ya


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

The head butt.

10% of the time it works every time.


----------



## Quinton Alexander (Jan 14, 2018)

You can always change any situation as long as you keep your cool and control of the situation doesn't matter how drunk the person is. Kindness always breaks any person barriers, be polite every situation doesn't have to end violently. Or there's 911


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

RangerBella said:


> Wonder if Uber will pay my wife a $15 fee if I'm killed while on a trip? lol


No probably 40$ for blood clean up


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> No probably 40$ for blood clean up


And thank her for "reaching out" and tell her how they understand how frustrating it can be. Lol


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry, I don't get all the monkey memes. Are these funny?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Rakos said:


> OMG...thinking we may have...


We already know what you do: fling poo at them and scream and dance after you hit them with it.



dnlbaboof said:


> auto adding pool is a nightmare, so many dangerous pax with low ratings get auto added im so sick of it


The way yo avoid that is do not accept U-Pools in the first place. I will not accept them. They have something for cheapskates. It is called the bus. They can ride that.



Cndragon said:


> Uber will ask you to accept / deny a new ride..Lyft just goes ahead and puts new ride into your queue without asking if you want it.
> 
> I kept getting Line rides..those LIne rides ALWAYS take me out into the middle of nowhere. I ended up in another *county* about 2 hours from home and way out of the surge zone I wanted to be in.


I hate that about *Gr*yft as well. If it gives me a LL, I simply cancel it. The one time that I actually covered one, I was a block away, so I figured why not at least try to run it? I got there, the address was incorrect, but she found me, anyhow. She was not going anywhere. I looked at the three dollars seventy five as gasolene money for the longer trip that I had discharged previous to that one. That was one of my few LLs that actually went well. My usual problem with the LLs is that Lyft does not educate its users well on their available services. I get to the LL customer, he boards, I confirm the name and that he ordered LL. I then confirm that he understands how it works. No, he does not and wants to know how it works. When I explain that the user must share the car, oh no, he did not know that, he does not want to do that and he just ordered LL because it was the cheapest. No, Sirrah, YOU are cheap; the ride simply does not pay enough. He cancels, orders regular Lyft, the ping goes to someone else. This is the major reason why I stopped accepting LLs.

The Endless Line is the stuff of legend on these Boards. I did have one Endless Line, once. While the users' lack of understanding of the process was the major factor in my declining all LL pings, the one Endless Line had its part to play.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I bite them.


Interesting


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Statia said:


> Interesting


I meant it in a violent way Statia

Get those thoughts out of your head


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Get those thoughts out of your head[/QUOTE]
Well my Thoughts where that unless you have passenger is sitting in the front you would have to have a pretty Swifty plan to get into the backseat to bite them. Just saying. What thoughts are you referring too?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Statia said:


> . What thoughts are you referring too?


nibbles


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


I keep pepper spray, but am afraid I'd spray myself as well. So I bought a little, very loud alarm which I keep close at hand. Tested it on my back porch. Both my dogs and neighbors freaked, so I kinda, hopefully think it will be effective.

I've never touched a gun. Okay for others, but I just can't do it.


----------



## lady4394 (Jan 18, 2018)

If in some cases when I feel insecure, I make use of the lone worker monitoring safety alarm app. Most of my family members too make use of this app which is installed on their mobiles.


----------



## JeremiahCarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

LOL, how do they taste?


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

glock 19, extremely concealable always wear a oversized jacket, if your passenger is sketchy hold the weapon in a pivot holster pointed theough the seat, the seat will not act as body armor and will surely incapacitate your intended recipient


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

RangerBella said:


> Wonder if Uber will pay my wife a $15 fee if I'm killed while on a trip? lol


Maybe.... But she might have to message Uber 3 or 4 X's before an actual person read her request !



Southdiver said:


> A few tips:
> 1: If something goes south, try to exit your vehicle as quickly as possible.
> I have seen so many videos where the Uber driver is getting punched and he just tries to cover his head. GET OUT OF THE VEHICLE!!! This allows you to put distance between yourself and your attacker.


Best advice for any potential problem. NEVER get into a back and forth with a pax. Ask them politely and clearly to get out of your car.
If they do not, or want to argue you about it, say not 1 more word. Simply get your keys, and your phone, and exit your vehicle. Get to the safest nearby spot among people. Then immediately call 911.
Chances are, if they see you on your phone, they will get out, and just talk $hit as they storm off.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> I avoid accepting pool pings on Uber.. Pretty new to Lyft and today I found out a cute lil thing that they do. Unlike with Uber where if you're on an X ride, it will ask you to accept / deny a new ride..Lyft just goes ahead and puts new ride into your queue without asking if you want it. The new ride it gave me was Line, and I kept getting Line rides..which in and of itself would be okay since unlike Uber Pool, the Line rides are the same about as Lyft rides. However, if I had a choice I wouldnt have taken it cause I wanted to stay in the area I was in..and those Pool/LIne rides ALWAYS take me out into the middle of nowhere. I ended up in another *county* about 2 hours from home and way out of the surge zone I wanted to be in.
> 
> Not a happy camper.
> 
> Actually I was...President Clinton was my boss at one time


Lyft actually did that to me one time too and it turns out that the ride that they decided to give to me was over 20 minutes away ! 
I tried calling the guy but he wouldn't answer. So I just turned on my Uber app and got a request totally going the other way LOL
By the time I got to my Uber pickup the lift guy finally cancelled. Didn't want to cancel it myself and have it go against me.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Southdiver said:


> A few tips:
> 1: If something goes south, try to exit your vehicle as quickly as possible. I have seen so many videos where the Uber driver is getting punched and he just tries to cover his head. GET OUT OF THE VEHICLE!!! This allows you to put distance between yourself and your attacker.
> 2: Use a weapon. If you don't have a firearm, use a knife, stick, zapper, pepper spray... anything you can get to quickly .Personally I like the collapsible baton.
> 3: If you decide to fight instead of flight, be ready to FIGHT. No threats, no posturing or yelling. Simply strike and strike with the intent to put the treat down quickly.


Attacker can then land full roundhouse kicks to your skull once standing . . .
" Boot to the Head".


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


Hard braking, hard turns, hard acceleration.


----------



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

Southdiver said:


> A few tips:
> 1: If something goes south, try to exit your vehicle as quickly as possible. I have seen so many videos where the Uber driver is getting punched and he just tries to cover his head. GET OUT OF THE VEHICLE!!! This allows you to put distance between yourself and your attacker.
> 2: Use a weapon. If you don't have a firearm, use a knife, stick, zapper, pepper spray... anything you can get to quickly .Personally I like the collapsible baton.
> 3: If you decide to fight instead of flight, be ready to FIGHT. No threats, no posturing or yelling. Simply strike and strike with the intent to put the treat down quickly.


In short.. Be ready to be dangerous on demand....

Its a switch you have to learn how to flip very quickly, no hesitation.



CJfrom619 said:


> There's is a way to accept pool and lines and not take on additional passengers. Do drivers still not know about this?


I typically use the "stop new requests" in the Uber app if I don't want to keep going with the nonsense of Pool riders.

Never had to in Lyft, how do you do it again??


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Common sense and situational awareness are the most valuable tool you possess - but you have to be disciplined and listen to your instincts and bail on a potentially dangerous ride or set in motion some plan/action to stop it before it gets the best of you.

Driving puts you in a terribly vulnerable state, tactically, so you'd better have a plan, train for it, and have the tools to succeed. If you don't know what those are, get some force on force training that deals with vehicles (there are classes that do this), because what you don't know is substantial, and probably either a fantasy or hollywood-nonsense about how it will go down.

And, this gets argued with by naive polyannas all the time, but stay the heck out of bad neighborhoods. Statistically, your risk sky rockets in them. Not just your rider, but other drivers, people who might try to carjack or accost you, etc. You do not make enough $$ to deal with that crap, don't do it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

RickGnVa said:


> In short.. Be ready to be dangerous on demand....
> 
> Its a switch you have to learn how to flip very quickly, no hesitation.
> 
> ...


Lyft you just hit the online button but it still throws me additional passengers that why I don't do Lyft lines anymore.


----------



## Swtor fan (Jan 7, 2018)

Southdiver said:


> A few tips:
> 1: If something goes south, try to exit your vehicle as quickly as possible. I have seen so many videos where the Uber driver is getting punched and he just tries to cover his head. GET OUT OF THE VEHICLE!!! This allows you to put distance between yourself and your attacker.
> 2: Use a weapon. If you don't have a firearm, use a knife, stick, zapper, pepper spray... anything you can get to quickly .Personally I like the collapsible baton.
> 3: If you decide to fight instead of flight, be ready to FIGHT. No threats, no posturing or yelling. Simply strike and strike with the intent to put the treat down quickly.


They should hand out collapsible batons at the greenlight hubs. Best non lethal weapon out there unless the manhole pissed you off too much then prolly lethal weapon.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


I am very careful where I drive, hanging out in the part of my town where people are kind and pleasant. In the off-chance that I end up in a part of town where the people are miserable, I drop off the passenger and turn the app off and speed back to civilization.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


poly-carbonate cages


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Glock 17


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Have a highly visible "You are being recorded" sign with a highly visible lens. If things still become heated, as they still can, one time I maxed my volume to ear-blowing levels. That got them out and I was able to drive away.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Glock 17


switch to 19.. there is no reason to rock a 17 in 2018 , literally 0 benefit


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

fusionuber said:


> switch to 19.. there is no reason to rock a 17 in 2018 , literally 0 benefit


Thought about it but I already have the 17, can use it very effectively, and concealing it is easy due to cold weather


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Cndragon said:


> If someone makes me feel any kind of way, I work it into conversation that I was in the Army. Tends to put guys on their best behavior, cause they figure a female who was in the Army is not someone to mess with. They tend to get super respectful once they know... I don't think its that big a deal, but hey, it works so I use it to my advantage.


Very good tactic. I keep the conversation going during the trip and keep them engaged. My game plan is if I ever get someone who wants to act up, I'll first call 9-1-1 and drive to the nearest police station and let the professionals deal with the problem, and get back to making money with normal folks.


----------



## Pinklilly (Feb 5, 2018)

Stang1 said:


> I was wondering what tools or methods you use to protect yourselves from someone intent on doing you bodily harm.


In Washington state Pepper Spray and Stun Guns are Legal. I have 2 Pepper Sprays, One in the Console and One Tucked Under My Thigh. 
I also have a Super Duper Loud Alarm Hanging From my Key Chain.
I Probably Trust My Instincts more than Anything.
Ive only been Driving with Uber for 3 Weeks. Would Love to Hear what Everyone else does.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Pinklilly said:


> In Washington state Pepper Spray and Stun Guns are Legal. I have 2 Pepper Sprays, One in the Console and One Tucked Under My Thigh.
> I also have a Super Duper Loud Alarm Hanging From my Key Chain.
> I Probably Trust My Instincts more than Anything.
> Ive only been Driving with Uber for 3 Weeks. Would Love to Hear what Everyone else does.


*Uber Firearms Prohibition Policy*
Our goal is to ensure that everyone has a safe and reliable ride. That's why Uber prohibits riders and drivers from carrying firearms of any kind in a vehicle while using our app.*
Anyone who violates this policy may lose access to Uber.


----------



## Pinklilly (Feb 5, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> *Uber Firearms Prohibition Policy*
> Our goal is to ensure that everyone has a safe and reliable ride. That's why Uber prohibits riders and drivers from carrying firearms of any kind in a vehicle while using our app.*
> Anyone who violates this policy may lose access to
> 
> Pepper Spray and Alarms are Not Firearms.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Pinklilly said:


> Would Love to Hear what Everyone else does.


Make use of the 'No Thanks' button. That spot should be the first dead spot on your touch screen from overuse. 
The cancel button is mightier than the gun.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> In the off-chance that I end up in a part of town where the people are miserable, I drop off the passenger and turn the app off and speed back to civilization.


That's what God made the "Stop New Requests" option for -- to use as soon as you realize where your ride is taking you.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> Make use of the 'No Thanks' button. That spot should be the first dead spot on your touch screen from overuse.
> The cancel button is mightier than the gun.


Yes, I made the mistake of driving SOS (south of s-name street) that is in the northernmost area of town and away from the 99% of partially pathetic humanity. The town does have it's pockets of really nice, and other areas of very wealthy, but there's too much chance of getting an odious character in certain areas, one of which is close to where I live. I thought to save on mileage since gas has gone up so high in CA, that I'd wait at home. Got a ping a quarter of a mile away, to an address on the street to a father with 2 daughters and BIG Slurpee drinks. I pulled up (first mistake) and rolled down my windows and said, "Sorry, I can't allow drinks in my car" and father responds "Don't you HAVE to take us?" and I said "No." He started arguing, escalated and I took off. He punched my car and left a dent. It won't be covered by insurance because Uber's insurance has a $1,000 deductible (Lyft's is $2,500 which is a great reason to not drive for them). Lesson learned, I do not start in the 99% area and if I find myself in that area after dropping off a ride, I turn my app off and jet outta there. It's self defense.


----------



## brexit (Mar 4, 2018)

Always spray


----------

